# framing a cabin



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

I was thinking about having a cabin built in Michigan and was going to have someone frame a 24 x32 with loft all I want is to have it put in the dry and do the siding and inside myself I was just wondering if anyone has a rough idea about how much a framer may charge a sq ft


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Went out for bids with several local Contractors in the area that I built in, and settled on the Amish... Very satisfied  

I did the foundation work with a basement 28 x 50 , they came in and took off from the sill plate, stairway , stud walls , windows , wood log siding , metal roof , sky lights , porch , doors, everything done on the outside...only thing I stained all siding before it went up. In the process...lengthy process of finishing the inside.

I purchased all material , labor was $13.500 . Only mistake I made was on the first day I didn't have the wall material their until the next morning , with only 4 of them never would have thought they would have been done with the floor, I- joist's , sub floor , stairway, ect... Good Luck !!


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

how much was material


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

setterpoint said:


> I was thinking about having a cabin built in Michigan and was going to have someone frame a 24 x32 with loft all I want is to have it put in the dry and do the siding and inside myself I was just wondering if anyone has a rough idea about how much a framer may charge a sq ft


Going rate is 6.75 to 7.50 a sq ft for new construction. You can find a cheaper price but remember like all other things you get what you pay for. Just remember whoever you get to do the work make sure they spell out everything that's included and hold a 1,500 until framing passes rough bldg. Inspection.


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

setterpoint said:


> how much was material


That all depends on what your preference is... After I had a material list set , I went to a few lumber stores for them to give an itemized quote and went from there. Its a lot of work but you can save money by shopping around for your big ticket items.. I-Joist , Trusses , Windows , Sheating for - Roof , Floor Walls..

If you haven't already , not a bad idea to see an Ar****ect for a layout that you picked or who ever you have quote your material , make sure they are aware of the building codes in the area you are building.


----------



## wallybagger (Sep 6, 2009)

You didn't answer Setterpoints question. How much did you spend on materials?


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

got a bid today I was shocked just to put 24 x32 cabin in dry framing only 26,500 I will do it myself


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

setterpoint said:


> got a bid today I was shocked just to put 24 x32 cabin in dry framing only 26,500 I will do it myself


Get 3 or 4 quotes.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

setterpoint said:


> I was thinking about having a cabin built in Michigan and was going to have someone frame a 24 x32 with loft all I want is to have it put in the dry and do the siding and inside myself I was just wondering if anyone has a rough idea about how much a framer may charge a sq ft



Maybe you could get a lead on a framing crew if you let us know what county you were thinking of building your cabin in.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

In my opinion $26,500 isn't too bad of a price for the entire cabin, shelled in with structural work, exterior roofing, siding, doors and windows. If the loft is half of the floor plan, that's 1,152 SF of space at $23 per square foot.

My 800 SF pole building with three OH doors, roofing and siding was $20 per SF. No floor slab, no electric, no insulation or interior finish.

If you've not purchased lots of construction, getting a bunch of bids won't do you much good as you will be comparing apples & oranges. You'll be money ahead to negotiate the job with somebody that has a good reputation and you trust.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

Kalkaska county near fife lake is where my prop is. 26 thousand just for framing with metal roof. no wiring or insulation just for shell 1,104 sq ft that's with the loft


----------

